# Where is the entomologist's section? Bug ID wanted



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Who is this, please.
And where does the nose go when he is home?
Found yesterday while visiting Bejar. Bee in attendance for scale!
Patrick


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yuk yuk and double yuk! Bet its foreign, can you imagine if that probe was on a human? I hate creepy crawlies.

But thanks for sharing.

Greenie


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice pic 
I think it is a hummingbird hawk moth;

Wiki Link


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Hummingbird moth occasional visitor from Europe- stunning aren't they!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Moth*

Yup Humming bird moth, we get them in our garden down here in dorset last seen here in early Sept, nice picy's my other half is envious.
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Greenie, too much avatar for me. 8O 

tony


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to one and all for the identifications.
Ain't it amazing what some motorhomers know :lol: :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations on the Photos though they are super :wink:


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have a lot of these in the Summer months and are fascinating to watch, they don't do any harm. The local name for them is "Bee-fly".


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Lovely - a Hummingbird Hawk Moth.    

It's a day-flying moth. A harmless and beautiful insect. Feeds on nectar like a butterfly, using its long proboscis.

There were only about 640 reported sightings of them in the UK last year, apparently. So they are quite rare in this country. I was delighted to see one feeding on the Buddleia flowers in my garden in July. When it rained it sheltered under a leaf. I hope the birds did not get it.


SD


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

The local name for them is "Bee-fly".[/quote]

There is a species whose common name is Bee fly and it is a fly and not a moth.
They visit the garden in the summer and in a similar fashion to the Moth collect nectar.
Google Bee fly to see some pretty good pics.


----------

